# Different styles in the bedroom...



## redwings1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am with this awesome guy, where we are very fitting in everything we do and seem to be very intellectually stimulating. I know that he is a keeper, so I have been holding on. We turn each other on until we hit that bed. He has done oral, but each time when we already have been having sex, where that is no longer going to please me. I made sure let him know the last time to do it from the beginning. I asked him to turn around so that I could do the same for him, but he didn't want to. So, my favorite positions are his least. He has a curved penis, upwards. In some positions, that does nothing for me. He seems to only want to be on top of me or on our sides, behind me. I don't get it, I don't feel much when he is on top of me, but he feels nothing when we are in the position where one leg is under and between his legs and one leg at his hip, above his leg. Every guy that I have been with in the past, this is instant orgasm. I usually would save this for last. I feel such frustration, I just can't hold it in. He told me that he wants to do the basics before doing his kinky, but I'm afraid that his idea of kinky is in the butt, which is not what I care for. I don't even know what to do... It's all too frustrating and I don't want to keep doing it myself, because why would I want anything from him at all. It surely is depressing when you have someone that is a perfect match in personality.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

You can make this work and have this be great.

Start by getting book "she comes first". I would get and read that today if I were you. There is a follow up "he comes next".

I'm sure other people will have more specifics.

Also, I would suggest a reusable vibrating **** ring. I think the "leo" brand. Its basically the best 40$ you can spend online ever.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been around and I started (just this year) having my wife lay on the bed w/ her legs up, I stand up and hold her legs, it's like missionary but I'm standing up. She has the big "O" several times and I can xxxxx well you know. Toe sucking often comes into play and she goes wild!
Mouse


----------

